

Uber kept new drivers off the road to encourage surge pricing and increase fares - untog
http://www.theverge.com/2014/2/26/5445210/in-san-diego-uber-kept-drivers-off-the-road-to-encourage-surge

======
gamblor956
Wow. The more we learn about Uber, the more it sounds like its just another
cab company...but with fewer scruples or restrictions. At least the cab
companies are regulated and have to hold adequate insurance policies.

